

Show HN: Taurus.io launch - Set up product tours for web apps in 15 min - ebzlo
https://taurus.io

======
ebzlo
After being in beta for almost 4 months and a ton of great feedback from HN,
we've finally launched Taurus. We're still looking for ways to improve the
product so any feedback or comments are of course welcome.

